# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Task of the Month for March 2014

## OpheliaBlue

Introduction:
This topic is for the Lucid Tasks that are assigned by the Lucid Task Club and the On-Topic Administrator. Please attempt any or all of   these tasks throughout the month.

*Report back in this thread, even if you didn't successfully accomplish the task. Your efforts should make interesting reading! This is required in order to get credit, it is no longer sufficient just to say that you did it.*

*When you complete a task:* go to your control panel, then to permission groups, and request to be in the group that applies to the task that you've done: either a basic or an advanced or both (specify in the description field if it was the bonus task). Of course you still need to post the dream here because we check. 


Whoever completes any of these tasks gets the following goodies until the end of the month:
Your name will be displayed in *ORANGE* in the online members list at the bottom of the main forum page.You will receive a special title and badge.You will receive access to the "Lucid Task Club" which is a limited access forum for people that complete a lucid task each month. Members of this club can submit suggestions for the next month's tasks.
*Tasks for this month:*

*Basic Task i* - Middle Name Pride Day: Ask a DC what his or her middle name is.
*Basic Task ii* - St. Patrick's Day: Pinch a DC who isn't wearing green. Report his or her reaction.

*Advanced Task i* - Ides of March: Prevent the assassination of Julius Caesar using any means necessary. 
*Advanced Task ii* - Party with The March Hare: go to The Mad Hatter's Tea Party and see what kind of poem you can whip out.

*BONUS TASK!!* - Extraterrestrial Abductions Day: Get abducted by aliens. Report what they do to you while you're on their ship.

----------


## SinisterDezz

Oh joy! Can't wait for these new tasks to be completed!  ::evil::

----------


## TwitchLucidity

Yaaah, thx ophelia, great tasks.  :smiley:

----------


## Mismagius

Awesome! ヽ(^。^)ノ 

These all look like a lot of fun, I'm definitely going to be trying for these.

----------


## woblybil

Yay, Thanx OB..I see I was not the only one waiting  :tongue2: 
I think remembering them will be the hardest part..

----------


## Saizaphod

I'm on  ::fro::  :vampire:

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Oh hell yeah I'll save Caesar! Let's just say Brutus and his men are bound to have a very bad day. MUHAHAHAHA

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Dewinging after work!

----------


## woblybil

> Dewinging after work!



 Those are just the feathers anyways, I already ate the good part .......

----------


## FryingMan

> Dewinging after work!



 ::cry::  Fare the well, oh wings of mine!  ::cry:: 

Here's to a fresh new set REALLY soon!   ::banana::

----------


## KonchogTashi

Last night I managed to complete Basic Task i. 

I woke up naturally around 4:30 as planned and recalled the tiniest fragment, I entered it in my DJ on my phone. I got up and got a drink. I decided to stretch the wake time a bit so I read the task of the month for March. I am glad I did this. I spent about 10 minutes up, finishing my drink, checking email and contemplating lucidity. I went back to bed and practiced MILD while drifting off. the dream follows:

I am in a rush to take a shower so that I can leave my grandparent's home (now in Nepal) with my family. I enter the shower and turn on the water. When I turn around there is a blonde woman in the shower with me. I am taken back by this and wonder what I have gotten myself into. At this point I realize that i am dreaming. I remember my plan to verify the validity of RCs. I look at my hand and see that i have only 3 fingers and one thumb. I pinch my nose and find that I am still inhaling air. I am satisfied with these results and turn my attention to the woman. At this point I remember basic task one and say. "I am dreaming." she looks puzzled and rather alarmed by this statement. I then inquire "What is your middle name?" "Mickey" she replies. At this point I am very happy with myself, if a little let down by her rather dull response. I remember to try and stabilize the dream and start to rub my hands together. The dream fades and I wake up.

not very exciting, but done.

----------


## StephL

Ooooh - I absolutely must do the bonus task this month - I have to!!
 ::alien::

----------


## Sibyline

Too many good ones!!!  ::D: 

I definitely want to do middle name and alien abduction. Might do the Mad Hatter too just to see what I can come up with on the spot.

----------


## Saizaphod

Oh, didn't even notice the bonus task, cool! :smiley: 
But is it okay to complete two tasks (regular and advanced)within one dream?

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> Oh, didn't even notice the bonus task, cool!
> But is it okay to complete two tasks (regular and advanced)within one dream?



Yes. It's in the TOTY that they need to be separate dreams. It's actually kinda cool to see how many you can do in one lucid. I've gotten 3 in a single night but they were in separate DEILDs. And there have been a few members who triple-hit in a single lucid. Not sure if anyone has done a quadruple yet though...

----------


## FryingMan

> Last night I managed to complete Basic Task i. 
> 
> I woke up naturally around 4:30 as planned and recalled the tiniest fragment, I entered it in my DJ on my phone. I got up and got a drink. I decided to stretch the wake time a bit so I read the task of the month for March. I am glad I did this. I spent about 10 minutes up, finishing my drink, checking email and contemplating lucidity. I went back to bed and practiced MILD while drifting off. the dream follows:
> 
> I am in a rush to take a shower so that I can leave my grandparent's home (now in Nepal) with my family. I enter the shower and turn on the water. When I turn around there is a blonde woman in the shower with me. I am taken back by this and wonder what I have gotten myself into. At this point I realize that i am dreaming. I remember my plan to verify the validity of RCs. I look at my hand and see that i have only 3 fingers and one thumb. I pinch my nose and find that I am still inhaling air. I am satisfied with these results and turn my attention to the woman. At this point I remember basic task one and say. "I am dreaming." she looks puzzled and rather alarmed by this statement. I then inquire "What is your middle name?" "Mickey" she replies. At this point I am very happy with myself, if a little let down by her rather dull response. I remember to try and stabilize the dream and start to rub my hands together. The dream fades and I wake up.
> 
> not very exciting, but done.



Wow, TOTM at 6 LDs, that's pretty darn impressive.   And with a blonde in the shower no less...

p.s. Coincedence?  I asked a cute blonde girl DC her name last night and the answer was "Gippie" and I shook her hand.   That was before I knew what the TOTM was (and it was non-lucid).

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> p.s. Coincedence?  I asked a cute blonde girl DC her name last night and the answer was "Gippie" and I shook her hand.   That was before I knew what the TOTM was (and it was non-lucid).



Oh wow, that's kinda freaky  ::shock::

----------


## Sibyline

Last year I looked in a mirror as a personal dream goal in a lucid, and then it became the new TOTM later that day. I was so bummed!  ::D:

----------


## KonchogTashi

> Wow, TOTM at 6 LDs, that's pretty darn impressive.   And with a blonde in the shower no less...
> 
> p.s. Coincedence?  I asked a cute blonde girl DC her name last night and the answer was "Gippie" and I shook her hand.   That was before I knew what the TOTM was (and it was non-lucid).



Crazy about the parallel dreams..go us!

Thanks for the kudos, but I would rather have a 5 minute lucid and not complete the task, than serendipitously knock out the the task in a 10 second dream!

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Alright let's actually have a lucid for once tonight!

----------


## CharlesD

> Oh hell yeah I'll save Caesar! Let's just say Brutus and his men are bound to have a very bad day. MUHAHAHAHA



Or a very good day.  You could get Brutus so drunk he forgets all about his plans.

----------


## FryingMan

> Or a very good day.  You could get Brutus so drunk he forgets all about his plans.



Nah I'm thinking light-sabers and force powers vs. the senators's knives.   Then party with Caesar.

----------


## Aristaeus

Hmm, the Bonus Task and the second Advanced Task are rather interesting. [Shrugs] Cannot say the same for the rest, however.

I might try to do these if I manage to get enough sleep, which has been difficult lately, due to a heavy workload.

----------


## woblybil

I shall have to go thru the mirror to find the March Hare and I gotta be careful which DC's I pinch.. I have some pretty big ones,
But I'm working on it, I'm working on it  :tongue2:

----------


## StephL

I did basic i - got lucid and two people stand behind me - I ask the woman for her middle name - and she says: *Niniana*.
Then I began pondering aliens shortly, but must have forgotten myself over the middle name success and lost lucidity..

----------


## NyxCC

Basic i: In a tram full of grumpy old ladies, a good looking blonde appeared (she was also wearing green?), asked her what her middle name is - she answered Wagner!  ::D:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> Basic i: In a tram full of grumpy old ladies, a good looking blonde appeared (she was also wearing green?), asked her what her middle name is - she answered Wagner!



Haha! Was it "Waagner" or "Vahgner" just curious

----------


## NyxCC

The a was shorter than Waagner, but it still sounded like German. I didn't engage in further talk as I tried to check out and memorize her looks. It's rare for my DCs to be that coherent, so she must have been up to something.  :tongue2:

----------


## fogelbise

Congrats the early birds!  :smiley:  Interesting NyxCC! These look like fun tasks...I am strangely drawn to the alien abduction one but I hope I don't get probed or I will have to go off task a little bit!  ::?: 

Along the lines of what we discussed in last month's thread, I have been using the image in my signature (I usually don't post my signature...but I go advanced to see it before eventually removing it before finalizing) to incubate. It kind of worked. I had been thinking about how the picture also looks a little like my ex-girlfriend's sister and voila, I dreamed about her and family several times recently for the first time in ages(but not Scarlett yet).

----------


## NyxCC

Thanks! ^^ I have the feeling you are going to incubate many Scarlett dreams with this sig. Good luck with the abduction!  ::alien::

----------


## Smashem

1 day and this many posts? This is Sparta

----------


## KonchogTashi

Congrats! What's up with all these blondes in dreamland being asked about their names!?

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> 1 day and this many posts? This is Sparta



Lol whuck

----------


## woblybil

Completed Basic II..
Hot Wings for dinner tonight..


It all started by eating cold pizza late that gave me gut rot, sort of a nightmare of blasting zombies on a street corner at night with a pistol but 

It's over here http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/wobl...-task-2-55911/

----------


## JadeGreen

Those basic tasks sound like they could be pretty interesting. I'm trying to do one TOTM every month this year.  :smiley:

----------


## FryingMan

> Congrats! What's up with all these blondes in dreamland being asked about their names!?



Yeah oh, and Ophelia note that I *also* pinched a DC on the leg/butt a few nights ago, also without knowing the TOTM!    Double freaky!

----------


## KonchogTashi

> I did basic i - got lucid and two people stand behind me - I ask the woman for her middle name - and she says: *Niniana*.
> Then I began pondering aliens shortly, but must have forgotten myself over the middle name success and lost lucidity..



Congrats! Was she blonde?

----------


## fogelbise

Basic success (middle name) + alien attempt/fail +an almost Scarlett (definitely blonde)... 

Important SC Reminder + Awesomely Vivid DILD, Scarlett-esque DC - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## woblybil

> Basic success (middle name) + alien attempt/fail +an almost Scarlett (definitely blonde)... 
> 
> Important SC Reminder + Awesomely Vivid DILD, Scarlett-esque DC - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views



       She has a hot date with you planned for tonite, I can tell by the look on her face  :woohoo:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> Completed Basic II..
> Hot Wings for dinner tonight..



You want some blue cheese dip for them wingsssss?

Congrats everybody!

----------


## fogelbise

> She has a hot date with you planned for tonite, I can tell by the look on her face



Love it!  ::D:

----------


## TwitchLucidity

Ophelia you say the word wings alot. 

:wings:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

we need a wings smiley huh

----------


## Aristaeus

Had an accidental WILD the other morning, but totally forgot what the tasks were, so I ended up just roaming around doing nothing. [Shrugs] I guess I will try again next time.

----------


## Sibyline

> we need a wings smiley huh



Got wings:  ::flyaway:: 

TOTM attempt:  :armflap: 
TOTM near miss:  ::fly::

----------


## FryingMan

This maybe warrants a  :armflap: 

Non-lucid, but last night I saw streaks of old, pixelated computer-graphics looking lines in the sky.    My only thought?   Wow those look like pixelated old computer graphics lines in the sky DOH!   They emanate from a thing in the distance.    Looks like a space ship I think.    Then there's the Star Trek starship Enterprise flying about 500 feet off the ground firing bright white phasers in all directions from phaser turrets placed all over the ship's body, and the ship is floating serenely from right to left, turning a bit to the right.    I'm wondering about these phaser mechanisms, it seems there are actually mirrors used which rotate to direct/aim the phasers.   Then I see one of these mirror constructs up close, I think those must be powerful mirrors.   Then I'm down inside the mirror construct like being in a vertical closet in sort of a bin on the bottom pushing controls to get out and I can't.   There's a helpful woman assistant there right across from me being very patient telling me what to press but the bin is still not releasing me.

Perhaps day-residue of alien space ships and experiments?

----------


## Mismagius

> Non-lucid, but last night I saw streaks of old, pixelated computer-graphics looking lines in the sky.    My only thought?   Wow those look like pixelated old computer graphics lines in the sky DOH!



I've had a similar experience to this before, I looked up at the night sky and saw what looked like the game Asteroids, although in the dream I called it Space Invaders  :tongue2: 

Unlike in your dream though, this triggered me to become lucid  :smiley:

----------


## FryingMan

> I've had a similar experience to this before, I looked up at the night sky and saw what looked like the game Asteroids, although in the dream I called it Space Invaders 
> 
> Unlike in your dream though, this triggered me to become lucid



 :tongue2:

----------


## Maxis

I did Basic II last night... and it was a little strangely done.

If I recall correctly, I dreamed non-lucidly that I was trying for a WILD attempt (in a house that isn't even mine, hmm). I got into the second layer of the dream nearly immediately, and I was in this beautiful nature-like area with tall magical forest trees standing up in every direction and a pond nearby reflecting beautifully off the sunset. I noticed my favorite childhood doll next to me, who I knew had a "life" in the dream, and she willingly obliged when I took her little arm and went into flight. At first I was in awe at the dreamworld around me, then the doll and I started actively conversing on what I should do whilst still casually soaring around. That's when I remembered the ToTMs.

I immediately turned to the doll herself and noticed she wasn't wearing green (mostly pink). I gave the lightest, most delicate pinch on the arm I wasn't holding, and her facial expression said she was immediately insulted. I can't recall word-by-word, but she went on about how it was rude of me to do that to such a tiny doll, and how I should've at least summoned another DC for it. I felt a little bad but I was mostly amused; I simply apologized and we kept flying. I tried recalling the other tasks (with no success), but my lucidity was eventually cut short by a false awakening into the 'first layer' of the dream where my 'WILD attempt' initially took place.

----------


## Sibyline

Speaking of day residue...





> Hot Wings for dinner tonight..



LOL Wobly... this was the last post I read before going to sleep, and then I dreamed that Ringo Starr was eating extra-spicy hot wings that I had prepared.

_(No, of course that didn't make me lucid. Me and Ringo hang out all the time! )_

----------


## kilham

My case was very strangely done too, I don't even know if this deserves wings, but anyway I'll share it:

It was early in the morning and I managed to WILD, I still have problems with the lack of vision, or touch, but anyway... when I managed to be completely in a dream environment I saw many people dancing in a line, I joined them a moment, then I remembered it was already daytime for a shared dreaming attempt so I wanted to try something quick, like a basic TOTM before going into my list of things I want to try in LD. I asked a woman what was her middle name and she transformed into an empty bottle of water. When I turned around there where no DC's left, only empty bottles of water with names on them. I grab one and asked it the same question (not a very smart thing to do, I'll even doubt my lucidity), of course I didn't get any answer with them, I didn't want to change the dream scene because I could wake up, so I thought that maybe I'll just need to be polite, so I took another bottle with the name "Angelica on it" and said "excuse me, could you please tell me your middle name?".
The bottle transformed into a young woman who answered "Whe don't know what a middle name is". I gave her an example and se said "Uh, I see... but I don't have a middle name". Happy enough with her answer and thinking about how difficult this simple TOTM turned out I thanked her and doubted between waking up to write it or continue with the dream. I'm always tempted by the second option, so I plunged to change dream scene, and I guess I lost lucidity because I remember the next two dreams but I wasn't lucid there.

Could it be possible to dream that you are lucid while you're not?? I believe I was lucid but wtf about talking with bottles of water???. During the dream it also came to my mind that this kind of things happen during WILD, many things are difficult to control, it's not as easy as in DILD, at least for me. I'm sure I'll try this quick basic task again, and I'm still in for the bonus task!

----------


## GenFalcon

yes Kilham  :smiley:   Ill give you a prime example.... this was a dream i had a few weeks ago  :smiley: 

I find myself in a living room of some kind sitting there with my fiance. She is talking to me about how she doesnt believe in Lucid dreaming and that its dumb and fake. I tell her that i have to disagree as right now I am lucid dreaming(im not really) I tell her that i can prove it to her by simply playing a few games with her and I can still win because I can control the dream as I am dreaming it. We turn on an old nintendo and put in a few games. One of them was a racing game We played it and i closed my eyes and kept racing and won the game I opened them and said see look i could see the turns in my head because I was controling it. We then put in another game and it was a tank shooting game. I closed my eyes but this time it was harder to control I could tell i was missing several shots due to the fact that my tank and another tank looked so much alike I cheated and peeked and saw which one i was and closed my eyes again and then destroyed the game by shooting every tank and blowing them instantly. I smiled and opened my eyes and told her that I wasnt lieing and that I was lucid dreaming and sharing the dream with her. She finnaly agreed and we just went about doing random things.

----------


## AnotherDreamer

I did the basics i and ii - Got lucid outside my house and there were people everywhere wearing green, i remembered the easy tasks. I asked a woman her middle name and she said: Rebecca, I killed my parents. So I slowly backed away from her and then looked for someone not wearing green to pinch. I must have seen 30+ people go by that all had green on and then I saw this big, beautiful, black woman that wasn't wearing any green. I walked up behind her and pinched her butt. She turned around and gave me this look like, "oh no you didn't".

Then I asked her if she could help me get abducted by aliens. She said, "Are you Suuure?" Hell yea I was sure. A bright light appeared around me but then I woke up.  :Sad:

----------


## Sibyline

That was funny, anotherdreamer.  ::D: 

Tell me, do you people get away with pinching people's butts on St. Patrick's day IRL? Or do you just spice it up in dreams? I gather that the pinching tradition in American - certainly not Irish, but it certainly wouldn't be acceptable here, not even on the arm.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

We definitely pinch, but doesn't have to be on the butt.

And HAHA anotherdreamer!! That lady is you dream guide. Forever.

----------


## woblybil

> That was funny, anotherdreamer. 
> 
> Tell me, do you people get away with pinching people's butts on St. Patrick's day IRL? Or do you just spice it up in dreams? I gather that the pinching tradition in American - certainly not Irish, but it certainly wouldn't be acceptable here, not even on the arm.



I don't think  would pinch HER on the butt in real life..Drunks may pinch a waitress butt in a bar somewhere but it's considered very low class..

----------


## woblybil

> We definitely pinch, but doesn't have to be on the butt.
> 
> And HAHA anotherdreamer!! That lady is you dream guide. Forever.



This sure is a busy place so early in the month..
I was just curious, I never did a bonus task.. Is there any special merit for it or just another task to do, I mean like I can do both basics easily but both advanced have hangups for me, I never did much on Roman History and although "Alice In Wonderland" was written from a lucid dream there's little available to research except childhood memories and that was a long time ago.., Just wondering  :tongue2:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Actually for bonus I just award both sets of wings.

----------


## woblybil

> You want some blue cheese dip for them wingsssss?
> 
> Congrats everybody!



6a00d83451b85a69e201a3fcc2e660970b-550wi.jpg  Enjoy  :Bliss:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Ah yessss, the obligatory beer, how could I have forgotten
 ::cheers::

----------


## Sibyline

I just want to get a pair of wings - any pair of wings - in the first half of the month, for once. That's my humble ambition.

----------


## woblybil

> Speaking of day residue...
> 
> 
> LOL Wobly... this was the last post I read before going to sleep, and then I dreamed that Ringo Starr was eating extra-spicy hot wings that I had prepared.
> 
> _(No, of course that didn't make me lucid. Me and Ringo hang out all the time! )_










> I just want to get a pair of wings - any pair of wings - in the first half of the month, for once. That's my humble ambition.



We all want you to get wings so you can come fly with us but "Ringo" ?
Just repeat my name three times like in the movie "Beetlejuice" before you go to sleep and I will be there instead of "Ringo" and you will become lucid and pinch me and then OB will wing you and we can all fly for the whole month, 

( _That's hogwash of course_   :tongue2:  )

----------


## FryingMan

> I just want to get a pair of wings - any pair of wings - in the first half of the month, for once. That's my humble ambition.



Tell me about it.   Heading on 2 weeks since last LD, I've got the no-lucid-grumpies now.

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Had my first lucid in over two months last night, but I sadly didn't do the TOTM. Drove a fancy car though.

----------


## Sibyline

> Just repeat my name three times like in the movie "Beetlejuice" before you go to sleep and I will be there instead of "Ringo" and you will become lucid and pinch me and then OB will wing you and we can all fly for the whole month, 
> 
> ( _That's hogwash of course_   )



Ah, you shouldn't have said that last bit. If I had believed you, it would have happened!

Anyway... I'm not sure it would be wise for me to share a dream with you. I've seen what you get up to. I would definitely need a chaperone.  :wink2:

----------


## woblybil

Were always pretty much the same bunch every month..I'm going advertising  :tongue2: 
I'm going to troll about with my wings posting on threads where I find no wings figuring they will see them and wonder "Where'd he get those wings? I want some too" and click on them and decide to try us...

----------


## Mismagius

> Were always pretty much the same bunch every month..I'm going advertising 
> I'm going to troll about with my wings posting on threads where I find no wings figuring they will see them and wonder "Where'd he get those wings? I want some too" and click on them and decide to try us...



I always read the threads and try to attempt the ToTM, just haven't been able to do that yet.  I shall accomplish it this month, though!  ::D:

----------


## StephL

> Were always pretty much the same bunch every month..I'm going advertising 
> I'm going to troll about with my wings posting on threads where I find no wings figuring they will see them and wonder "Where'd he get those wings? I want some too" and click on them and decide to try us...



Yeah - and it helps a lot to go on here and announce you're going to try.
I guess, if you just read passively and hope, you might get something privately - that's less effective.

I got a little bit of almost space-ship action in two nights ago - that snowman business took me three dreams as well, and that was much less complex.
Been getting lucid out of nowhere twice lately - no dream-sign or RC or daytime stuff beforehand.
But only very short ones.

Last one I got as far as to transform a garage partly into a hangar and opening a huge door from inside with my mind, in the firm expectation* of finding a spaceship outside.
Happy about the door, since I still tend to have problems with such manoeuvres.
Was dark outside and I found a green military tank.

Well - and then I ran into stupid problems with illusory urinary urge surges - happy about having been as lucid as to remember, that it is most probably really illusory - drawing on two memories from previous instances - deciding to help myself in dreamland, since I deemed the bedding safe.
But I guess giving in to something as primal quenched that little meta-conscious flame in my DLPFC - found myself in a most bizarre situation, where I had somehow entered the tank, climbed to an upper department and inadvertently peed on a secret military mission guy in a lower department.
This was not greeted with enthusiasm - very embarrassing.


*Next time not only expectation - I had much better results with BrandonBoss' pretend remembering, now I think of it.

----------


## Sibyline

Good idea, Wobly. I wonder if we could get a mouse-over text on the wings?

----------


## woblybil

> Well - and then I ran into stupid problems with illusory urinary urge surges - happy about having been as lucid as to remember, that it is most probably really illusory - drawing on two memories from previous instances - deciding to help myself in dreamland, since I deemed the bedding safe.
> But I guess giving in to something as primal quenched that little meta-conscious flame in my DLPFC - found myself in a most bizarre situation, where I had somehow entered the tank, climbed to an upper department and inadvertently peed on a secret military mission guy in a lower department.
> This was not greeted with enthusiasm - very embarrassing.



A few months back I accidentally pee'd on a huge black Whachamacallit...(Gotta think) Basilisk, The worst of all the hellish demons.. 

And he was really... Pissed I guess you'd say.. But he was far too busy smoldering and screeching and such to worry about me anymore    :tongue2:

----------


## Smashem

Aand I got this Totm to break my terrible dry spell - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

randim thoughts led me to ld wishing I could have one and one begins. I phase out of the car I was in and run down the highway to see someone with a color changing shirt. So when I pinch her for the totm she says "now which arm do I cut off?"

That was not expected. I just leave. At the end, I thought I should have told her 'both' so there could be an unconscios body and I could reference a brawl machinima.

----------


## 501

Well February was a bit dry for me for lucids and I was hell bent on doing the dog biscuit and giving heart one last month. I actually did the dog biscuit and was headed to do the St. Patties day one but woke before I got to DCs that were upstairs. So I at least will share the dog treat one from last months TOTM. Excerpt below. 

 I then decided to find some dog biscuits to do the task from last month. I went into one cabinet which had pots and pans. Then I told myself they were in this cabinet and opened a top one and there were a bunch of different bagged items. I went through a few of them not recognizing dog treats and then again I thought they are here in the back. I grabbed a yellow bag and tried to read it but couldn't make anything out. I knew they were either cat or dog treats. This will do. I opened it up and got a handful out. They were shaped like animals, kind of looked like the animal crackers but they had the color of a salami type meat. Pink with some of the white specks riddled through them. I dropped a couple on the floor for the dogs that were by me and then popped one in my mouth. It tasted meaty, nothing amazing or gross, just there really.

Ill get my wings this month! Tonight is the plan! Full dream below. 

FA Lucid, in the fridge again and TOTM from FEB - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## fogelbise

Though it doesn't count for this month I thought I would report back that I went ahead a did the True Love basic from last month:

Competition #17, Night 1, Good Start, Sky DS DILD, Bully, Teleport, City Flight - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Excerpt: I asked a random female DC "Who is my true love?...give me their name please?" She responded "L" (spelled out first name hidden here for privacy). I immediately thought of my very first girlfriend, she had the same name "but I haven't thought about her in years and I broke up with her and I never thought of her as that special...could it be a different 'L' " I thought during the dream.

----------


## Nfri

Basic task ii completed!

8. 3. 2014 - 3x DILD - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Sorry to be off topic, but man I had a pretty fucking intense dream this afternoon. It was kind of like the purge in a way. I just journaled it if anyone would like to read it. I really enjoyed the dream because of the detail and how realistic it was  which goes to show how cool the All Day Awareness(ADA) practice is! 

But I guess to be on topic, I really hope I have a lucid tonight because the Ides of March are approaching and I must save Caesar!

----------


## lumiina

Well... I attempted the task of the month... but instead of asking what the dream character's middle name is, I asked him what my middle name is, to which he replied "Windy" (it was a flying dream). Ahaha. I'll try again next time!

It was the first time I talked to a dream character in a lucid dream, so big accomplishment for me anyways! And wow, it was so cool to hear him say Windy!

----------


## woblybil

> Could it be possible to dream that you are lucid while you're not?? I believe I was lucid but wtf about talking with bottles of water???. During the dream it also came to my mind that this kind of things happen during WILD, many things are difficult to control, it's not as easy as in DILD, at least for me. I'm sure I'll try this quick basic task again, and I'm still in for the bonus task!



No!
 With that said, If you dream you are lucid dreaming it's a lucid dream, I do it a lot, In general I just play along with the story and if it seems to be fun and nothing needs changing I leave it alone maybe looking along the way for a way to fit in a task.. To lucid dream just for the sake of it you may as well just do your math lesson in it, It soon becomes boring, I talk to everything in dreams and they understand me too even tho I don't  :tongue2: 

ie: If I ask a bottle of water the distance to the moon it will answer even tho I have no idea why I asked it such a stupid question.

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Crap it's almost March 15th! Don't worry Caesar I'll save you!

----------


## FryingMan

Dry month for me as well.   What to do to battle "dryness?"   Perhaps a bit of drink?    St. Patrick's day is approaching!    I got a great DEILD-like dream on the "morning" of January 1st after quite a bit of champagne the night before, so.....worth a try!

----------


## Highlander

Basic task (i)

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/high...ef-dild-56220/

Her middle name was... 'David.'  ::shock::

----------


## woblybil

> Dry month for me as well.   What to do to battle "dryness?"   Perhaps a bit of drink?    St. Patrick's day is approaching!    I got a great DEILD-like dream on the "morning" of January 1st after quite a bit of champagne the night before, so.....worth a try!



Yeah, What happened to March ?
I started out the month on roller skates and in less than a week the wheels fell off.. Like I took a nap and dreamed non-lucid about deleting everything that was black and we had to make things black to do it and just gibberish dreams like that too convoluted to even journal. 
It's the stinkin weather person I think.. I do better in good weather ...

----------


## NyxCC

> Dry month for me as well. What to do to battle "dryness?" Perhaps a bit of drink? St. Patrick's day is approaching! I got a great DEILD-like dream on the "morning" of January 1st after quite a bit of champagne the night before, so.....worth a try!



Don't know but I'm in dire need of dream tea, with or without the hare.  :tongue2:

----------


## Sibyline

We're late, we're late, for a very important date!

----------


## CanisLucidus

I *succeeded* at the "middle name" Basic task.  Yes, I know my wife's middle name, but still asked her anyway.   :smiley: 





> I wind up in a bedroom with a simple but comfortable-looking bed that has a large stuffed teddy bear laying on top of it. Wife is standing off to the side near one corner and I remember to ask her for her middle name (for Task of the Month.)
> 
> When I ask for her middle name, she responds, “Ba ba!”
> 
> “Your middle name is ‘Ba ba’?”
> 
> She laughs. “Oh, sorry! I actually meant ‘Ba ba ba ba’.” I’m amused but I consider asking her a third time. The teddy bear catches my eye for a moment and when I turn back Wife has vanished.



Full dream: The Shadow of the Pagoda - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Thena

I came so close last night!





> I was in a classroom and people were acting out some kind of skit. One of the players was Andre the Giant. At some point, he got too close to a candle and his hair caught fire. People in the crowd started screaming, "Your hair is on fire!" but he couldn't understand them. I became terrified as the fire seemed to spread from his hair to other people's hair. Then I realized I was dreaming. I remembered that I had to pinch someone who wasn't wearing green, and I decided it should be Andre. I started running up from the back of the room, and kept running... and running... and stlll running without making much progress until I woke up.



It occurred to me after I woke up that it would have been much easier to find the person next to me and pinch them.

----------


## Saizaphod

Dang almost the UFO thing completed, my alarm clock woke me up RIGHT when it was going to happen
_
While being on top of my house's roof I spotted a white circle in the sky, it was still and just being there. I decide I'm going to make it come out as an UFO so the object began coming towards my house (it's night btw). It was this stereotypical circular UFO that had lights all over it's hull and it was levitating/flying with wavy motion above me. Approx 10m in diameter/lenght , the UFO._

----------


## CharlesD

Did 2 basics in one dream last night.  I was walking around with a guy in some building, don't remember what we were doing there, when I encountered spider webs, lots if them.  I don't like bumping into them in real life, and in dreams they're also rather menacing because they usually contain rather unpleasant spiders.  Every time I turned around there was another web and this triggered lucidity.  I told the guy I was with that I was dreaming all this, but I would still be obliged if he would get rid of those darn webs, at which time he did with a varying array of martial arts moves.  This was rather humorous since this man was a bit on the portly side.  With the webs and their attendant spiders vanquished, I asked him his middle name and he said it was Bruce.  I then said, "Well Bruce, you're not wearing any green", and I pinched his arm.  We walked into another room and I walked right into another spider web, all over my face.  I woke up to my cat's whiskers on my face, tickling it and no doubt contributing to the sensation of a web across the face.

----------


## kilham

Ohhh I succeeded only 2-4 seconds of the bonus task!! My dream began like this: http://www.dreamviews.com/lucid-expe...ature-dcs.html

after having that conversation with the DC, I thought "hmmm... what should I do next??", I remembered the bonus task that I wanted to try. So I said out loud to the dream "I want to get abducted by aliens!!!" suddenly I began floating and went through the ceiling, as I was floating I heard many spaceship/cosmic-like sounds, but also my vision began to get blurry, I landed at an apparently empty grey room, I wanted to focus my vision on some alien or something but I lost my sight, then the hearing and then I woke up!!.

I blame the "floating" for waking up, because it's usually the feeling I get when I decide to wake up from a LD, I usually began going up as if in an elevator, with some feeling of going through layers. Maybe my mind took it as a signal to wake up!  ::damnit::

----------


## Sibyline

> I just want to get a pair of wings - any pair of wings - in the first half of the month, for once. That's my humble ambition.



Well, it's the 14th today, and I've got some REM rebound coming up tonight. It's PJ day, and I'm ready! I feel a WILD coming on...  ::banana:: 

If I don't make at least one set of wings tonight, I will be very disappointed! Failure is not an option! To infinity... and beyond!  :bedtime:

----------


## parkmeats

I have completed a basic task. Asking a DC their middle name... the results are... well, rather unexpected. 3 LD's - Sentient Dream Figure - Etc. - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views


_her presence awakens me- but I re enter the dream again. She's the only one there now. She looks about 20, sandy blonde hair. She has the body of Lara Croft and is sort of dressed like her. She wears black, and has on a backpack. I approach her with the intent to satisfy my primordial instincts but she stops me. "Whoa whoa whoa- back dude dude" she says.... wow. I ask what's going on and she says "listen- I am somewhat very important" and then she starts giggling. I've never encountered a dream figure with such intelligence. I ask her what her name is- and mind you this lucid sequence was my longest one so far, so it's hard to remember everything... but I think she said her name was "Ba Berper". I asked her what her middle name was and smiled... she rolled her eyes and smiled too as if she knew this was the TOTM, and said- "I don't have a middle a name"_

Not what I was expecting... but still did it  :Cheeky:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Lol, "Ba Berper"

That's the 2nd "Ba" dream this month O_O

----------


## SinisterDezz

Man, so many cool dreams!

Nicely done to all!

----------


## woblybil

Wow...That's a mighty Wolfish looking full moon up there tonight. I better get busy  :Off to Bed:

----------


## FryingMan

OK, this has got to count for basic, it satisfies the precise wording of Basic (i) even though she didn't answer.   While I was waiting for the answer,  I specifically looked, she was wearing green, doh!   Little bright green epaulet things on her neck/shoulders.   And it's St. Patrick's Day today (in my timezone, it's now 9am.   That should give me enough LD karma to get basic wings!





> I'm standing somewhere going somewhere I need to be, outdoors, at a traffic light, waiting for it to turn green.   A late 20's early 30's woman pleasant looking but not really a beauty is standing nearby.   I think she wants to talk to me to get a signature on a petition, it turns out that I am a resident of this place so I could sign I suppose, but I want to avoid the conversation.   She starts talking to me and says that she just visited the woman in that house over there (I know she's talking about my mother and my childhood home, but I don't reveal this to her), and she says it's good thing she did because they were going to sell soon (I "know" this is true) and  the told them about the benefits of selling vs. renting.    The light turns green, I gesture towards the light to indicate we should start walking, and we do.   We head down a stairway into an indoor office.   The real estate agent (for I realize that's what she is) is talking about all her clients, "I have 130,000 problems I need to solve," she says.  I think I just want to get away from her and on to my destination.   She  then says, with genuine feeling, "I love you."   What?  I feel very awkward, and say "well....uh....that's nice...."  Then something clicks.   Ah ha.   I swoop in for a kiss, and on the way in I get fully lucid.   Have a quick but not too fast kiss, it's *nice*.   I pull back, we're standing against a bulletin board with random papers posted.    We look deeply into each other's eyes, my face is just a few inches away from hers.   She has beautiful deep brown eyes I realize!    She is looking adoringly deeply into my eyes.   Things seem stable but I raise my hands into my vision on either side of her shoulders and rub my thumbs against my fingers.   I feel like I should turn away but I can't!  I ask her, "What's your middle name?"   She just keeps on with the adoring looks deep into my eyes, not even confused, just doesn't answer.   Ok, next: clothing color, I look down, and CRAP she's wearing green! Bright green epaulet things (shaped, they're part of the material, not placed on top) on her trapezoids left and right over a white top.  I look back up into her eyes and I fade to awake.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> OK, this has got to count for basic, it satisfies the precise wording of Basic (i) even though she didn't answer.



Yes sir. I love it when members understand the directions  :smiley: 

Congrats!

----------


## FryingMan

^^ I should have thought to myself, "let me see if she's wearing red" and I would have seen red instead of green then I could have given her a pinch on the tushy.   Should have anyway!   Argh.     Gotta fake out that tricky SC!

----------


## LucidNightmares

Basic Task i - Middle Name Pride Day: Ask a DC what his or her middle name is.

This was during my first lucid dream yesterday. I asked a girl who was helping me navigate my dream world what her middle name was. She acted shy and wouldn't tell me at first, but after some coaxing I got it out of her. I asked for a pen to write it down on my hand because it was a pretty unique middle name. Unfortunately I don't remember it. Though I'm pretty sure "luka" was apart of it.

Basic Task ii - St. Patrick's Day: Pinch a DC who isn't wearing green. Report his or her reaction.

I looked at the same girl's clothes after remembering the other task of the month. She was wearing a green skirt with a white pattern so I didn't pinch her.

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Well I got lucky with a brief lucid last night and I managed to do one task, fail with another, and accidentally tried doing a task from last month(I thought it was this month's for some reason). I'll make an entry later, I don't have time now. But I'm happy!

----------


## NyxCC

Advanced ii done!  ::banana::  Very unexpected DC representation in the the second attempt & completion. It's longish so putting into spoiler.


*Spoiler* for _Advanced ii attempt:_: 





Then I see dad sitting at a long dinning room table and recall the Mad Hatter Tea Party task. I think my mom was also there, so I turn to the kitchen and tell her to make me some tea. I look at the kitchen but my mom has disappeared. No, just when I need her DC she's gone, I turn around and try to summon her, which should be easy, still no DC. Quite interestingly, I do hear loud noises coming from the kitchen as if she is there - the water running, dishes, etc. 

I decide to summon a cup of tea myself and more like a habit, I move my hands closer as if holding a cup of tea and the next moment I start distinguishing the light tea liquid in between. After a bit, a china cup appears there as well. My mood is super elevated after this - an effective summon in direct eyesight - not what I expected! I place it on the table - its existence is very shifty, where I try to manipulate it into a proper looking and full tea cup. In the meantime, if not mistaken mom comes and leaves a small tea cup at the table. I pour some of the liquid from the large one into the small one. Now everything looks satisfactory. The cups are still a bit shifty now with blue decorations. This is probably the only less rushed part of the dream, where I actually decide to take a moment and examine the picture at the bottom of the cup and memorize it. It is a typical Chinese decoration in blue - a village person with a Chinese straw hat as if fishing barehanded in the river in front of a village. I even get to feel some cool false memories/info about the people that used this cup at this point in the past and their life. 

The next thing I need is a rabbit and I think about one while looking around, then turning to dad to see that he is holding one - a real rabbit, but as I come closer to examine it becomes a stuffed toy rabbit. Oh, well, it's still a rabbit. Now I need the mad hatter and as planned I want to summon Johnny Depp to represent him. This will be a tough one, so I decide to summon him as Jack Sparrow as this role has the strongest impression for my mind. I need to feel his presence, so I kind of shortly turn into him myself as I shout out full of emotion in a deep male pirate voice "Captain Jack Sparrow". A bit worried about the strength of my voice waking me up. This is enough to cause strong thoughts about the character and a JS DC appears in front of me. He's not wearing all the make up, but has pirate clothes and the dreadlocks. Similar to my cup summons, his facial features quickly change to those of a random DC. That doesn't matter now, I notice he wears no hat and if he is the mad hatter he has to, so I think about a hat, see one, then another one that I triumphantly place on his head. Ok, where were we? Briefly lose mental focus, then recall about the poem. I only manage to say the first word and the dream quickly thins out. 






*Spoiler* for _Advanced ii done!:_: 





There's a part that's open to the yard like a garage with lots of tables and all the family & friends DCs walking around and being super loud. I try to summon a cup again, this time one appears on the table where I'm standing. Also, in the distant end of the garage is another table with two large tea pots. I bring the cup over there, but it fills up with sugar as I examine the items on the table. I guess that's enough for a tea party and decide not to mess with the stuff anymore. The light in the garage gradually goes down - this is also the end of the garage, near the wall. The DCs make their way around the table, taking part of the tea party. I need the rabbit and without actively summoning it, notice that on one of seats around the table is actually sitting the white rabbit from Alice in Wonderland (1951), wearing the playing cards type of clothes. He is animated, which is strange, but I'm just happy about the summon and wonder what to do about the mad hatter. Again, unexpectedly as I look to my other side I see the mad hatter (1951). It takes me a bit to actually realize that I'm looking at the mad hatter from the movie. What is even more interesting is that I get this very convincing memory that the clothes that he is wearing in the dream are the correct ones - and he is a wearing green! (later checked to find out that it's the right attire). The dream becomes extremly dark at this point with one last effort I make all the DCs repeat with me the poem-like thing I prepared for this event :

"_Lucid dreaming, 
what's the meaning
something's flying in the sky,
awesome feeling
rabbits speaking
why, Ophelia, why?_"

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Completed the basic middle name task, and I failed the pinching task: 

Worst Bank Robbers Ever/Completed 1 TOTM

----------


## Sibyline

Congratulations NyxCC! This was a difficult task, so extremely well done! I liked your poem. But the best thing was that you had the mad hatter attire memorized and was able to retrieve that information from the murky depths of your memory. That is very interesting!

 :For Xox:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

lol NyxCC, nice  ::chuckle:: 

We should write a musical together in our lucids.

----------


## NyxCC

@ Sibyline - thank you!  :smiley:  Yes, the part with the attire was very intriguing. 

@ OB - thanks! That'd be cool!  ::D:

----------


## Pickman

I managed to complete basic task i last night, during the first lucid dream I've had in a while:  

I became lucid in a dream about being at work.  Deciding that there were better places to be in my dreams, I decided to escape out of the fire escape.  Instead of being outside, I found myself walking down a dark spiral staircase into an empty garage.  I left through a small side door out into the sunlight.  I found myself in a large tarmac area, like a carpark without the cars - just a long row of garages and some shops further down.  

Crowds of people from work started pouring outside through the door I left through.  Everyone I had ever known at my job, past and present, came outside.  Then loads of people who I didn't know started coming out too, and it turned into a kind of outdoor festival atmosphere.  I remembered this task, so I went back to the garage and stopped a random DC who was on their way out.  

He was an elderly black guy, stylishly dressed.  I stopped him and just asked, straight out: 

'I need to know: what is your middle name?'

'Eric,' he replied. 'Or something.  I don't know.'  

He slipped away from me to join the crowd.  He seemed keen to get away, and I don't blame him - all the other DC's seemed to be having a massive party out in the sun. I'm sure the last thing he wanted was to chat with some weirdo about middle names. 

I spent the rest of the dream wandering around, trying to think about what the other tasks were that I was supposed to do, but I had forgotten the others.  I had a perfect chance to do the pinching task, but I kept thinking about dragons, which may have been from a previous TOTM.

----------


## Ichorid

I completed the first basic task of the month:

I had an FA in my room, where suddenly I see a bike frame on the floor and after a couple of reality checks I'm lucid.

I get really excited out of my bed, open the door and hover at low level, looking for people. It is stunningly bright and the green fields look awesome. Flying over a park where children play, *I land and ask a boy who was there, "What's your name?". "Peter", he says. "And your middle name?". "Omikron" [which is the letter O in Greek].* I thank him and go speak to a guy about 40-ish.

I ask him "What would you say if I told you this is a dream?". He laughs. I tell him, "this IS a dream". He says "no", and he's smiling. I then go off to walk alone, I pick up a brown ball from the ground and attempt to lift it off my hand using only my intent. It hovers a bit off my hand, but then flies off somewhere. I guess my telekinesis skills need some more practice!

----------


## woblybil

3/22
2:30am           Damn'Damn'Damn....
 I missed the best kind of lucid because I seldom get SP and I didn't recognize it and when I did it was too late.
I woke up in darkness and my room is lighted from the hallway and I said I bet I'm dreaming and looked for my hand and couldn't even see it and thought WOW. I'll go play faces in the mirror before I worry about tasks or having fun but I struggled to get up and didn't recognize it as SP so I just tried to levitate up and got a few inches off the bed and fell back with a crash that I figured woke me up and looked again for my hand and it was just barely visible but still distorted so then I thought of SP and laid real still and then looked and the light got brighter and it came back to awake, Crap! 
 I love it when I get lucid right in bed instead of becoming lucid in an already well developed story, Dammit-Dammit..   :Sad:

----------


## Kman43759

Ummm who is julias caeser

----------


## Sibyline

> Ummm who is julias caeser



Let me google that for you  :wink2:

----------


## FryingMan

> Ummm who is julias caeser



Haven't you every had an Orange Julius?

Orange_Julius-SG.jpg

----------


## woblybil

> Let me google that for you



Actually I think it's a kind of salad dressing I don't like  :tongue2:

----------


## StephL

I like that dressing!

----------


## NyxCC

The salad's not bad either.  :tongue2:

----------


## Foxrally

I've been trying to DILD recently, but to no avail.

I wanna try that middle name one and DEFINITELY want totry saving Caesar. Maybe turn Caesar into a metamorphosing dragon? Or use alove potion on Brutus do he stays with his wife instead of killing Caesar? The possibilities are endless...

----------


## SinisterDezz

Basic Task I: This was a very short lucid, as I ran out of things to do really quickly, but thought of the TotM. So, I asked a DC of their middle name, where one answered with Sherman, and another said that theirs was Cobb. Heh, Cobb, like Inception.
Hehe, Inception references.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Awesome Dezz! And hey, weren't you just watching Inception last night?

----------


## SinisterDezz

> Awesome Dezz! And hey, weren't you just watching Inception last night?



Yea!  ::D: 

I found a good segment out of there which I will be using for one of my videos here pretty soon.

----------


## Sibyline

> I found a good segment out of there which I will be using for one of my videos here pretty soon.



I hope it's the one where Yusuf has to pee, and then it's raining in the next level.  :Big laugh:

----------


## woblybil

Alien abduction fail..
I have to call this a fail because I really wasn't abducted..

3/26
2:30am. I was watching TV and got really sleepy about midnight and went off to bed but I didn't fall right asleep, I lay there wondering how to do the Alien task and thought about the TV series "Lexx" I used to raid for a DC once in awhile and was just sort of there but things were distorted and I thought this was too easy, Only the dead guy was there, The Nutty Captain and "Xev" were nowhere around, The dead guy thought because I was a dream I might be a kindred spirit of some sort and kept following me asking dumb questions between some kind of weird singing I didnt understand.
..I was right below the hanging husk thing that "Leyka" the people eating plant girl lives up inside of and moved over just before she dropped down saying I smell food but I cant eat a dream and I'm really hungry. I said I came here for you but you dont have any girl parts so I'm going to peel you and pulled on something like a seam in a spandex skin around her neck and it came off and all her girl parts were underneath and said how's that and I was really proud of myself, Before I could start with her the dead guy went flat like a bandaid and I noticed a light spot on a wall like a portal and as I watched it got bigger until I looked thru it at my bedroom and wondered if I had ever really fallen asleep. Then I opened my eyes and looked at the clock and a couple of hours had passed...

[email protected]@._V1_SY317_CR4,0,214,317_.jpg

----------


## StephL

> I hope it's the one where Yusuf has to pee, and then it's raining in the next level.



Hehehe - reminds me of that LD I lost and ended up peeing through to a lower level, where the hide-out of a secret military mission guy was.

----------


## AnotherDreamer

I finally completed the bonus task!


*Spoiler* for _aliens_: 



Dream started in my room, I made energy flow out of my hand and I saw this blue light come from my fingertips. I knew it was a dream. This strange red being fell from the ceiling like a large drop of water. When it hit the ground it formed into the shape of a person. This being started messing with me a little so I made the blue light coming from my fingertips grow stronger and I filled the being's entire body with my blue light. He became my man-slave. I told him to close the blinds to test his loyalty and he did so. I told him to get me abducted by aliens and instantly there was a flash of bright white light and I was on an alien spaceship. There were little gray men, very traditional depiction of aliens, sitting all around me. They were eating tacos and burritos and hanging out, waiting for some action. I asked for them to get me a tons of fun burger (another thing I was trying to do). One of them said, "Oh okay!" and he went over to pick up an imaginary phone and fake dialed up a restaurant to get the hamburger and he had a fake conversation with nobody. "Why yes, I would like a tons of fun burger please. What do you mean you don't deliver to outer space? Well screw you buddy!" This alien happened to be very Canadian, and he was also kind of a dick. 

Right after that they spotted another alien ship and i saw a zoomed out view of their ship (it was shaped like an right handed alpha-helix). Their ship somehow possessed the other alien ship and destroyed most of the life on board. I was now on this other ship and the aliens were raiding it, stealing stuff. I saw another type of alien, hiding, it looked like a half lion, half seal. I didn't say anything about it. The gray aliens disappeared and left me on board. The seal-lion alien jumped out and grabbed me, he was reasonably pissed. I kindly asked him for a tons of fun burger. He said that he had the technology to make anything out of pre-matter but he needed a blueprint. He asked if I had a blueprint, of course I didn't have a blueprint. I looked on a monitor and there was an alien commercial for this food stand/spaceship that could cook any food from planet earth! Was a cheesy commercial but I thought it was my best hope for getting a tons of fun burger, so I used a teleporter to get there instantly. I sat in front of the bar on a stool and the strange red being sat next to me.

So this other alien comes out, wearing a typical service industry vest and some oldschool ice-cream guy hat. The alien starts filling up a KFC bucket with chicken and I'm thinking no thank you. The red being starts to eat it and talks about how gross it is but keeps eating it. I ask for a tons of fun burger and the alien wants to know how I've heard of this, I tell him that they used to make them on earth and he becomes furious, claiming that it was he that originally created it. He teleports us down to a secret part of the ship where illegal/forbidden food merchandise is sold. Same kind of bar though. I also got to see a zoomed out view of the ship, it was on a giant manta ray space creature flying through space. While I wait the dream starts to destabilize so I relax and don't do anything, I'm just watching myself and the red being from a zoomed out view at this point. The alien serves us the food and my little avatar starts devouring it but I don't get to taste it, so I jump down with another body that I have first-person perspective of. I take a huge bite, holy shit it was delicious, worth all the trouble to get to it. I wake up.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Haha!! Great dream, wow. All of that to get a damn hamburger. They must be ridiculously good.

Congrats on the bonus!!

----------


## NyxCC

Fantastic way to do the bonus task! Oh, that secret part of the ship with forbidden food... :drool:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> Fantastic way to do the bonus task! Oh, that secret part of the ship with forbidden food...



Who secretly DOESN'T want a Star Trek food replicator... Oh the possibilities. Oh and with a calorie removing plug in!

----------


## chajadan

Just made it! I did the basic task i. In my dream, I saw this lady walking at a distance and I shouted over to her, "WHAT IS YOUR MIDDLE NAME", but we were too far to hear each other, but as she drew closer (we were kinda going parallel but converging), I asked again, and she said Judith. Then, a couple other dream characters showed up and it seemed like I was gonna get a line of DCs all wanting to tell me their middle names! but I wasn't actually even told another one.

Incidentally, I had a dry spell recently of dreaming, for various reasons. After all that, I've been adapting slowly towards polyphasic sleeping following this article: How To Step Yourself Down To Just 4.5 Hours Of Sleep A Day [CHARTS] | Business Insider 

Last night was the first time I split my sleep in two, and voila -- lucid dream, and a task success too =)

----------


## Sibyline

> Who secretly DOESN'T want a Star Trek food replicator... Oh the possibilities. Oh and with a calorie removing plug in!



Damn, Oprah! You just brought back a dream fragment from last night for me!  ::shock:: 

I was looking at my arse (as you do, and why didn't it make me lucid that I was able to do that?) and it looked great, all firm and with a healthy glow to the skin, and I thought, "Well, look at that! What a nice, perfectly shaped bottom! If I just tone up the backs of my thighs a bit, I'll have the bottom of a 17-year old."  :buns: 

Thanks for the recall!

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Congrats chajadan!

----------


## chajadan

Lmao -- I'm vegan, so I wouldn't know about the milk thing  :;-):    O:-)

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> Lmao -- I'm vegan, so I wouldn't know about the milk thing    O:-)



Ohhhhhhh you little devil. You caught that before I edited it out. I saw your profile pic when I was winging you and was like "DAYAMN!!" then thought it was inappropriate of me. Oh well, too late  :Oops:

----------


## chajadan

Well I appreciate someone trying to be sensitive to others, but if you read some of my dream journal entries, I'd hope it'd be obvious I'm not the reserved type -- let alone and post such pics to then just expect your silence :-p I don't like imagining all the stiffled voices, please stOP, STOP giving me NIGHTMARES!!!!  :Eek:   heh =)

----------


## AstralVagabond

Alright! I actually got one done!! I suppose it's about time, since I have been at this lucid dreaming thing for... oh, exactly two months now. o.o Well, it feels so cool to actually be winning this achievement. Wings of glory, here I come.  ::D: 

_Basic Task ii:_ After I psychically murder a gang of thugs who threaten me in an elevator (it wasn't as epic or elegant as it sounds; but it got the job done), I decide to visit a different dream scene and escape through an opening in the walls. It just sort of wound up existing there and it wasn't physically big enough for me to normally fit through it; but I was able to squeeze through it with the power of dream control. As I was doing so, I had this particular lucid task in mind and I was hoping to find someone, a good dream character, on the other side, to pinch.

On the other side, there was a well-lit room and I saw a woman - kind of old-looking, I think - dressed in pink. Nothing too colourful; just a plainly pink shirt and long skirt. She certainly wasn't wearing anything green, so she was the perfect candidate. I ran up to her, got close, hoping that she wouldn't move away, and pinched her in the arm. In response, she simply looked up at me and coldly said, "I don't feel comfortable with you doing that."  ::shock::  Boy, who knew my dream characters were so chillingly uptight? I mean, I may have expected her to run away or be angry or ask why I did that; but that was sort of... well. Anyway, I certainly got the experiment results.

There was more to my lucid dream from that night but I haven't posted the dream journal entry for it. So, for now, I'm just posting this excerpt from the dream here. Boy, I know this is just a basic task but I feel so accomplished. Thanks for all the help provided to me in my lucid dreaming journey; now I hope to tackle some of the greater lucid tasks relatively soon!  :smiley:

----------


## chajadan

Congrats AstralVagabond -- very cool! My DCs seem like yours -- pain is a sensitive topic there.

I personally avoid any tasks with negative ideas, like pinching this month, or zombies last month. I just don't want/need to give air time or mental space to negative ideas. For this reason, I'm pretty much unable to do task of the year, it's all too grim. I'd rip my own heart out though, that's just cool. And I have my negative moments that are fairly entertaining, I'm just fussy 'bout when/where/why and would rather it be spontaneous =)

----------


## AstralVagabond

> Congrats AstralVagabond -- very cool! My DCs seem like yours -- pain is a sensitive topic there.
> 
> I personally avoid any tasks with negative ideas, like pinching this month, or zombies last month. I just don't want/need to give air time or mental space to negative ideas. For this reason, I'm pretty much unable to do task of the year, it's all too grim. I'd rip my own heart out though, that's just cool. And I have my negative moments that are fairly entertaining, I'm just fussy 'bout when/where/why and would rather it be spontaneous =)



Oh, neat.  :smiley:  And good going on your lucid task as well! The bit with all the dream characters lining up was funny.

*Starts singing* My middle name inquiry brings on the DCs to the yard...  ::lol::

----------


## Senak

Well, i ve always loved ancient greece and rome, so this was an interesting task. i have no idea if these are anywhere near thw same time periods, but i was Ezio auditore de firenze (assassins creed). turns out that aliens were the potential killers of ceaser, and i managed to ninja flip off of a coliseum parapet onto the ship, killed, the guards, and then there was this weird time warp thing involving julius being doctor who (no good recall on that part). anyway, i dropped julius back in rome, but it was, like, the opposite side of thee mediterrranean, so i thenn had to sale back to italia as edward kenway (assassins creed 4), with ceasar in tow.

----------


## FryingMan

> Damn, Oprah! You just brought back a dream fragment from last night for me! 
> 
> I was looking at my arse (as you do, and why didn't it make me lucid that I was able to do that?) and it looked great, all firm and with a healthy glow to the skin, and I thought, "Well, look at that! What a nice, perfectly shaped bottom! If I just tone up the backs of my thighs a bit, I'll have the bottom of a 17-year old." 
> 
> Thanks for the recall!



Pics or it didn't happen  ::D:

----------


## Sibyline

I did include a picture. Animated and all! And that's not even counting the mental image I gave you of my fabulous derrière.  :Cheeky:

----------


## Lucidordie

Lawyered.  On my first lucid I asked my mom for her middle name.  She gave me her last name.  Details in my DJ.

----------


## Highlander

Congratulations Sibyline for acheiving Task of the Year Rear!  :Cheeky:

----------


## Sibyline

_My cunning plan to overshadow the fact that I'm failing miserably at TotM seems to be succeeding!_  ::banana::

----------


## JadeGreen

Lucid Dream #86: Being a Dream Guide to a Random Character, Basic TOTM - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

"A few moments later I become fully lucid. I briefly stabilize and begin exploring the subdivision. It has a feeling like my cousins' sub. Large trees and single-floor homes.
I encounter a group of dream characters. 5 children and a mother. I think back to the dream goals for this month, to ask a dream character for their middle name. I singled one kid out of the group. He had the face of the bully from my school and I thought about attacking him. No, this DC is not ill-willed. Let's show him around the dreamworld.
*So I asked him his first name. I can't recall it, but I know it wasn't anything phenomenal or interesting. I then asked him for a middle name. He thought for a second then told me.
"Paulson"*
Okay, I asked the boy to follow me, telling him that I wanted to get somebody else. I decide to manifest my dream guide. I find a house across the street. I tell myself that she is living in that house...

----------


## Supernovatoon

Ha ha, can't wait to do these ;D

----------


## Sibyline

I got silver wings, just in the nick of time. I had 4 LDs last night, probably due to my low tolerance for alcolol.

I first asked my helpful cat, then my dad for their middle names. My cat answered honestly, and in a way so did my dad.

Also tried the bonus task but didn't quite make it.

4 LDs: TotM middle name success and alien fail plus Monster High bar

I would have been so embarrassed, had I not managed to complete the task I had submitted!

----------


## woblybil

> Ha ha, can't wait to do these ;D



Just in from Mordor eh, You're gonna love this place :yumdumdoodledum:

----------


## know1

so i havent been here in ages, I had an epic lucid dream the other night so i thought I'd have another look on this forum and TOTM.
so... aliens! While I was technically abducted, or saw any aliens, this is what happened:

My lucid dream was fading, I tried to deepen by rubbing my hands together. I went into complete darkness and then saw some lights. There was all of the moon phases flashing in front of me and then a bright white light. 
I came to in a room but it wasn't on earth. I knew it belonged to some other-worldly being. It looked quite ordinary, but there were pictures of different galaxies and star systems around the place. 
There was a stereo playing some music, I'd never heard it before and I wondered, 'where is this music coming from if I its not coming from my memory? am I making it up?' then I heard another song come on that I recognized the chorus. I wondered what would happen because I didn't know the rest of the words. Then they started singing in gibberish!! 

ok here's the really interesting bit! 
as I left the room, I looked outside and I saw all these clear domes, like big bubbles with houses inside of them. When I woke up I wondered how to describe them, the words 'eco-sphere' came to me. I looked up ecosphere and I turns out that it's a closed ecosystem type aquarium, which was developed when 'NASA was researching self-contained communities for space explorers to live in during long-term space flights' !!!

----------


## Thena

I haven't been very successful with dream tasks this month. There's been an ongoing stressful situation that's made it hard for me to relax and focus. Plus I got put back on early morning shifts again, which messed up my sleep patterns. Let's hope next month is better.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> I haven't been very successful with dream tasks this month. There's been an ongoing stressful situation that's made it hard for me to relax and focus. Plus I got put back on early morning shifts again, which messed up my sleep patterns. Let's hope next month is better.



I feel ya Thena, same here

----------


## TwitchLucidity

Fun fact: I have never completed a task on here or a task I have wanted to complete doing something wise.

So, I really hope I have good luck next month.  :smiley:

----------


## woblybil

Onward and upward ..... Let the countdown to April tasks begin  :Insomnia:

----------


## StephL

> I got silver wings, just in the nick of time. I had 4 LDs last night, probably due to my low tolerance for alcolol.
> 
> I first asked my helpful cat, then my dad for their middle names. My cat answered honestly, and in a way so did my dad.
> 
> Also tried the bonus task but didn't quite make it.
> 
> 4 LDs: TotM middle name success and alien fail plus Monster High bar
> 
> I would have been so embarrassed, had I not managed to complete the task I had submitted!



"I find myself in a car park outside a large building. I flag down the first man I see and tell him, "I want to be abducted by aliens. Take me to the place where they do that.""

Loving it!  ::alien::

----------


## FryingMan

> I got silver wings, just in the nick of time. I had 4 LDs last night, probably due to my low tolerance for alcolol.



So I'm wondering if this whole "avoid alcohol for dreaming" advice is real or bunk.   I've had hardly a drop in 7 months except for New Year's Eve and I woke up on New Year's Day with decent recall with a morning LD.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Enjoy your wings for a few more hours, April TOTMs on the way!

Here they are! http://www.dreamviews.com/tasks-mont...il-2014-a.html

----------

